# 1948 Auto Cycle?



## Plopinto (Jan 7, 2023)

Currently painting this, kind of a resto mod if you will. Was bare metal when I got it. Somewhat stock and somewhat custom. Not a purist, just was thinking it would look good on a hot day. Like a cream cycle.


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 7, 2023)

Great job, so far!


----------



## Plopinto (Jan 7, 2023)

Thanks man.


----------



## juvela (Sunday at 8:34 AM)

-----

Great work!   😃 😉


I should send my frames to be painted to your house...



-----


----------



## Plopinto (Sunday at 8:37 AM)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Great work!   😃 😉
> 
> ...



Thanks!!! I did the scallops 3 times before I finally got it to where I was mostly happy. What you can’t see is I went over everything with orange pearl and then cleared it. Never really tried this before and am definitely a novice. Lots of trial and error and extra expense. Lol.


----------



## juvela (Sunday at 8:49 AM)

Plopinto said:


> Thanks!!! I did the scallops 3 times before I finally got it to where I was mostly happy. What you can’t see is I went over everything with orange pearl and then cleared it. Never really tried this before and am definitely a novice. Lots of trial and error and extra expense. Lol.




-----

🤩

my automobile's finish has a pearl topcoat - might be a challenge to replicate if it should ever need bodywork

please post update(s) as you begin reassembly

one downside of these very nice resprays is that the fittings need to look near new so as not to pull down the overall look of the machine...


-----


----------



## Plopinto (Sunday at 9:01 AM)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 🤩
> 
> ...


----------



## Plopinto (Sunday at 9:04 AM)

That’s true. I did clean up things as best as I could but aside from getting things rechromed that’s about as far as I got with it. Pretty much the only reason for the repaint was it was bare metal when I got it.


----------



## juvela (Sunday at 9:15 AM)

-----


I was hatched in Glendale...but CA's rather than AZ's

yours is where _Murphy's Romance _was filmed

all best with the project 😉 


-----


----------



## Plopinto (Monday at 4:44 PM)

Took the ol girl for a few mile spin this afternoon. Still working on the tank and fenders. Definitely need some help in the seat department.


----------



## BFGforme (Monday at 9:51 PM)

Looks good! What makes it an auto cycle? Said bare metal when you got it? Just curious….


----------



## Plopinto (Tuesday at 3:27 AM)

Not really sure to be honest with you. I was just going off the 1948 catalog honestly. That’s why I put the question mark at the end. Haha, I figured someone would call me out and set me straight if I was wrong. And yes it was bare metal when I got it and the rims were all messed up so I rebuilt them and painted them. Not the original front end but period correct I believe. I’ve only been messing with these things for a couple of months so if I’m wrong please set me straight and help me further my education on these awesome pieces. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Shamon (Tuesday at 7:54 AM)

Love that look! Nice to see a custom bike that is tastefully done. Those bars are slick!


----------



## Plopinto (Tuesday at 7:21 PM)

Thanks man, really appreciate it.


----------



## Santee (Today at 8:28 AM)

Well done!


----------



## Plopinto (Today at 8:43 AM)

Thanks, I am currently working on masking the fenders and tank. Update coming later today hopefully!! Appreciate you.


----------

